# PLEASE, volunteers needed to post rescue flyers



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear SM family,
American Maltese Association Rescue is full to the brim and more and more Maltese need rescue. With the holidays approaching fast the rescue community is bracing itself for the usual increase in sales at pet stores which results in an increase in animals in rescue after the holidays. One of the things I hear most often is "I didn't know there was a Maltese rescue". I have had a flyer created with the hopes of increasing AMA Rescue's exposure and hopefully finding homes and fosters. This flyer is geared toward the retirement community with the added hope of finding homes for the senior dogs which are harder to place yet often so perfect for the retired. I just returned from vacation and was only able to post one before I left, I will be posting more in the next few days. I would like to request the help of my SM family to post flyers in any active senior communities near them. There are some very nice senior communities in the Inland Empire of Cali as well as up North. I tried to attach a sample of what the flyer looks like but it was too big (given professional pic/flyer quality). If you have any questions or can help, please PM me. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gigi, email it to me. I can print out a bunch of nice color copies.

Several people in my office will certainly volunteer. Oh, does the flyer also ask about donations? Some folks can't open their homes, but are more than happy to open their wallets. :thumbsup:

Thank you so much, Gigi, for the lovely email. In the future, I will talk to you before I post. I feel so badly when you find out on the internet, same thing with my Henry, huh? I know you love our doggies, and we love you too. We've got to get together soon my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd love to help out. Pls PM me for the details. Thank you!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Gigi, email it to me. I can print out a bunch of nice color copies.
> 
> Several people in my office will certainly volunteer. Oh, does the flyer also ask about donations? Some folks can't open their homes, but are more than happy to open their wallets. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you so much, Gigi, for the lovely email. In the future, I will talk to you before I post. I feel so badly when you find out on the internet, same thing with my Henry, huh? I know you love our doggies, and we love you too. We've got to get together soon my friend. :grouphug:


Dearest Deb,
You have so much on your plate already, I didn't want to add to it. But I would love your opinion and suggestions for the rescue flyer. This particular version is geared toward the retirement community but there will be another version for the general public. I have already posted at the Orange Senior Center and the Costa Mesa Senior Center. I want to share with everyone the great experience I had tonight at Laguna Woods Village which is California's largest retirement community, more than 100,000 singe homes. I attended their monthly K9 Club meeting tonight and was told that about 50 people would show up but I never expected them to also bring their pups! OMG, I thought I was going to die, I simply went goo goo ga ga over all the doggies. And yup, there were three Maltese! My fave was little Daisy who is 12 years old and was being lovingly carried by her daddy. Daisy's parents were excited to hear about the rescue and told several people about it at the meeting. I took and left several rescue flyers. I'm praying rayer: that people there will tell two friends and so on and so on..... Man, if we could only get a small fraction of that community to adopt or foster, the main hurdle is getting the word out. The powers that be at Laguna Woods won't let me post the flyer in any of their SEVEN clubhouses because of their "rules" :angry:. I'll email you the flyer, Deb. Thanks.


----------

